# This is it!!! UPDATED With Birth Story And Pic's!!!



## cherrylee

I've had prelabour symptoms for the last few weeks, as of Monday I was 3cm dilated and my DR told me to come in today to L&D to be assessed and if I was still going on and off he would break my waters. 

Well I've had my GBS dose and just had my waters broken. I'm very excited but scared, anyone who has seen my posts knows I've been through hell and back and am super high risk so they've got a team on stand by at the first sign of anything wrong and I'm hooked up to all sorta of IVs and tubes ect.

My DR is worried about a bleed but says e thinks ill make it through. I'm scared as all possible but I'm looking forward to posting my birth story update and pictures. I may try to nap as I have the worst sinus cold and haven't got much sleep but I will be back to post updates if anything exciting happen!!!


----------



## Powell130

Gl hun!


----------



## snoopchick82

Good luck hun looking forward to updates


----------



## vonamausi

yay good luck!


----------



## lolly25

Hope all goes well xx


----------



## cherrylee

They just started oxytocin, now I'm really nervous lol. I wonder if ill cry for an epidural?!?!


----------



## ccmummy

or gud luck huni ive been followin ur post, carnt wait to read ur birth story :)


----------



## Katerpillar

Good luck cherrylee :flower: xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Oh good luck Hun hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Asters

Good luck hun. after everything thats happened i bet you can't believe today is finally here!!! i hope everything goes really smoothly!! Can't wait for an update! thinking of you! xxx


----------



## Conundrum

Good luck:happydance: Cannot wait until your next post!


----------



## Asters

Good luck hun. after everything thats happened i bet you can't believe today is finally here!!! i hope everything goes really smoothly!! Can't wait for an update! thinking of you! xxx


----------



## Agiboma

GL hun


----------



## frstndonly

Good luck Cherrylee. I hope we see your birth story soon and that everything goes well for you. You deserve it with everything you've been through. :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

Oh thank you ladies :D :D reading your supportive messages brought tears to my eyes. I'm so very excited to finally be holding my little girl when she arrives :D my contractions at now 5 minutes apart and getting a bit painful? They will be turning up the oxytocin any minute so I think LO will arrive with in an hour or two!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

How exciting :-D

Good luck with it, im sure everything will be fine, hugs


----------



## LEXUS09

Good luck, how exciting!


----------



## cherrylee

5cm along, still no pain meds but WOW do I ever have to pee lots!!


----------



## _jellybean_

Aw! I'm so excited for you hon. Massive hugs from me!


----------



## Mrs5707

Hoping everything goes smoothly for you, I know you've had a rough time :hugs:


----------



## haileybrooke3

congrats! cant wait for an update!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Excited for you! Hope everything's gone well! :hugs:


----------



## Kyla

Hi Cherrylee, I'm popping back in here to keep an eye out for your baby's safe arrival. I've been following your story and you so deserve a wonderful birth experience after all the stresses you've been through, I'm looking forward to hearing your happy news :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

Hi ladies, I will update with a proper birth story with in the next few days. I'm absolutely exhausted and in tons of pain!

My gorgeous daughter was born feb 14th at 6:03 am and weighs 8 pounds 3.8 ounces!! 

Thank you all for being here for me, without you BnB ladies I'm not sure I'd still have my sanity. I look forward to updating you all shortly :D


----------



## LilMrs224

Good Luck


----------



## _jellybean_

Congrats! You've a big baby too:) I'm over the moon for you hon! xx


----------



## Piggie669

congratulations.. :D so exciting your LO is finally here.


----------



## xJessie91x

Congratulations hun :) xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats hun


----------



## frstndonly

Congratulations. :flower: So happy for you hun. Take care and try to take it easy and get some rest. Enjoy your "big" little girl. :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

:happydance:Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## cbass929

Big CONGRATS Hun!!! :hugs: so happy lo is here safely! Get some rest and I will be looking for your birth story and pictures :)


----------



## Asters

Congratulations hun. i hope your feeling ok. cant wait to hear all about it and see a pic of little miss!! :flower: xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Congrats Hun and wow big baby hope it wasn't to painful xxx


----------



## Breezeway

Good luck, super happy for u, been following u n wishing u a safe n happy journey!


----------



## Breezeway

Wow big baby girl, born on valentines day, sweet! Very happy for u!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Huge congrats on your valentines baby. Xxxx


----------



## cckarting

congrats cherry! i can't believe your beautiful babes is finally here!


----------



## Here_we_go

:happydance: Congrats!!!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks ladies!! We got home this evening and I'm wiped out. Baby girl kept me up all night until this am as my milk hasn't come in but I think it's started now :D

I will try to get around to posting pictures and a birth story on the 16th sometime :D


----------



## cherrylee

So on the 13th I was told to go in to L&D as my DR was on call and he would assess me and see about induction. I went in at 6:30 pm and they checked me out, even though I was contracting it was so random and I was only 3cm dilated still so no change and they decided to get me hooked up to antibiotics and I was GBS positive. 8 PM rolls on and I am taken from triage to get my IV started and my birthing room set up, 12 am rolls on and my OBGYN comes in to break my waters in hopes that I start contracting. I was terrified and super uncomfortable as I can't stand the feeling of my waters after they are broken LOL. My contractions started every 15 minutes so they started Oxytocin at 1 am on the 14th. I got up and walked around, my contractions were only every ten minutes apart so half an hour later they turned up the OXY and they went to five minutes apart. I settled and watched some TV shows on my laptop and chatted with DH and my best friend/LOs God Mother. I then discussed pain medication with my nurse and told her that I wanted an epidural at some point but not until the pain was too bad and she explained that If I don't get it now I may not get it at all as I have a chance to go quickly and I told her that was fine. 30 minutes later they turned up my OXY and my contractions were 2 minutes apart so i went wandering with DH trying to walk off the pain. I went back to the room and asked for fentanyl (by then I was 5-6 cm)to see if that would help, I was given two doses in 30 mins or so and I was standing/walking in room and It did absolutely NOTHING but make me giggle and feel STONED!!! I then asked for an epidural and sure enough the anesthesiologist was going down to surgery, that was fine and I didn't panic as the contractions were really not THAT painful lol. I guess by the time they came to give me an EPI I was 7 to 8 cm and it was too late so i asked for gas and air which does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING except make your voice deep and sort of help you focus on breathing. I guess I was making my nurses and labour companions laugh as I was so out of it in pain I kept saying super funny things.Mid contraction I was moaning like a sissy and I stopped to announce that i was REALLY hungry HAHA. I then made some witty comments about the music I had asked DH to play and when I heard some woman screaming while I was walking I said oh now, I don't want to scream and then later when I was 8 to 9 cm I heard her yelling from down the hall and I started laughing mid contraction and said that her and I made the same mistake and forgot our pain meds early on. I don't know why they all though my comments were funny, I don't remember most of them but I was told I kept on and on and some of them were aparently hilarious, wow I was OUT of it!!!! I decided to sit as I was exhausted, so I laid in med tapping DH and insisting LO hated me to cause so much pain. I guess I didn't scream at all, I just kept moaning and at a few points I couldn't catch my air and I begged for help so they got me wet cloth and rubbed my lower back which actually helped a bit. Then I guess I felt pressure a few times and they checked me, LO was low and every time she moved it hurt so bad but I still had a tiny tiny lip of cervix to be moved so the nurse finally moved it for me and we got ready to push. I did a few pushed that brought LO down a fair decent bit and the DRs were called in. My OBGYN got tied up in surgery so he wasn't there and at one point I started crying because I wanted him and then I wanted my Mommy LOL ummmm okay then! I did 12 minutes of pushing in total which hurt like bloody hell and I am so happy I forgot that pain with my first LOL. I remember it hurting so terribly bad as her head got closer to coming out and then I couldn't put my bum back down on the bed right away once her head came out and they wanted to check for cord and make sure I didn't rip open. Then they asked for small pushes and then one last big one that felt so damn good I grunted and pushed so hard and they put my LO on my abdomen and I fell instantly in love. I got a first degree tear right next to my urethra that took 2 stitches to repair,I was terrified of bleeding but they had started to push the OXY, had given me a needle, had blood on hand and pushed some pessaries in my bum to help with bleeding white they worked on getting cord blood and working out my placenta making sure the extra lobe came out with it. I DIDN'T BLEED like every one suspected!!!

Azialain Jaynie Dietrich was born Valentines day at 6:03 am, 8 pounds 3.8 ounces and 51.5 CM long. She weighs the most but is the shortest of my children LOL.

We were sent home from the hospital on the 15th as LO was peeing and we had both passed all post birth tests with flying colors. Today the nurse came to visit and LO is super tired as my milk hasn't come in i'm only getting colostrum and she now has jaundice with yellow eyes so they are also coming back tomorrow and I have been told to give her some formula to help get rid of it. I'm super worried and scared but I am on high alert but staying positive and waking her to eat every three hours still.

This tiny woman is absolutely amazing and I am so happy she is here to complete the rest of my family <3

I'm SO happy she is finally here but I miss her kicks LOL! My youngest cries when LO cries as he thinks she is hurt, he absolutely ADORES her and gives her tons of kidsses :) Hehas a few bad behaviours but think we will work through them easily.

Oh and just as I said after my first child, If I ever have another I will NEVER not demand and EPI as soon as I walk in lol.

My youngest son and LO
https://i.imgur.com/r9CPsoe.jpg

First bath
https://i.imgur.com/I8PLFyB.jpg

After bath
https://i.imgur.com/mJyS3EW.jpg

Going home
https://i.imgur.com/jlwmIZe.jpg

Mad baby is mad LOL
https://i.imgur.com/WfiFzUn.jpg


----------



## _jellybean_

Aw! She's precious, as is your son. Congrats!


----------



## Kyla

Adorable!!! Congratulations sweetie, so happy for you that all turned out well. Such a lovely baby and big brother too :cloud9: thrilled to be able to read a happy ending with all the uncertainty.
Jude has jaundice...they told me to let him nap in indirect sunlight so he can absorb the vitamin D he needs to allow it to fade. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

lovely pictures


----------



## frstndonly

Cherrylee congrats hun, she is gorgeous. So is your son. I'm so glad you didn't need a C-section and everything went well. Also, just LOVE the name you chose it is so beautiful.


----------



## Bumpblessing4

Thanks for sharing and congratulations! :)


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks ladies, things couldn't have gone any better :D


----------



## cherrylee

Kyla said:


> Adorable!!! Congratulations sweetie, so happy for you that all turned out well. Such a lovely baby and big brother too :cloud9: thrilled to be able to read a happy ending with all the uncertainty.
> Jude has jaundice...they told me to let him nap in indirect sunlight so he can absorb the vitamin D he needs to allow it to fade. Good luck :hugs:

Yeah they scared me and insisted I bottle feed! I have no interest in that full time :growlmad:


----------



## NikkiV87

Congrats girly! I do not know how i missed ur initial post but ah! So happy for u :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations hun, she's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww congratulations hun! After everything you went through its so lovely to see you holding your little girls <3 xxx


----------



## Mrs5707

Congrats!! She's beautiful!


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks again ladies, last night was a better night as my milk came in and LOs latch has improved tremendously!!! I'm so in love with this perfect tiny human :D


----------



## dizzy65

She is beautiful congrats thats quite the birth story! :)


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I haven't been on in ages but had to see how you were doing. I am SO happy for you! You've had a hell of a time this pregnancy and I'm so glad it's turned out so nicely for you. :)


----------

